# Vista Paint



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

For painters out west, what do you think of Vista Paint? Is Acri-glo 2800 exterior flat good enough for exterior stucco and woodwork? It's 100% acrylic. Have you had any exp with Vista Paints? In the past I have used mostly Dunn Edwards but I'm thinking of trying out Vista because there is a store near me.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

When I lived in Vegas from 06 to 09 all I used was Vista.

Great paint.

At the time, if I remember correctly I pretty much used their "Carefree" line almost exclusively.

I used some of their other lines as well.

Only had one not so great experience with some bad paint, but they comped me right back so it was cool

Try it.... It's good.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Acribond is the premium 100% acrylic, probably similar to SW Superpaint and DE Evershield.

I am using some Carefree on the interior this week. Small bath and trim work. I will post after.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Acribond is their 100% acrylic solid body stain. It is their production exterior flat finish product used on tract and commercial building. It is comparable to SW Acristain. It has a dead flat finish. 

Acriglo line is their 2nd best line. Its a decent line. Comparable to DE Sparta series. 

Carefree line their top of the line, all finishes are interior and exterior but the flat finish. The flat finish sucks in this line but the other finishes are great and would compare it to BM regal Select Moore line, It is also comparable to DE old perma series, except the flat of course.

Their Duratone 100% flat finish is a outstanding product, this is a interior and exterior product. If I am using vista for exterior it is my go to exterior. You can't beat it for the price.. It is comparable to BM regal select high build and a step above SW superpaint. It will have a slight angular sheen. It is a great product for the price. 

If you ever need s elastomeric paint their WeatherMaster is the best of any other manufacturers elastomerics. Their really isnt another product that can compare to this products. SW will tell you their sherlast is but I don't think so. This product is on my home and had lasted me 10+ years.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Another thing that is cool.about vista is they are now a authorized Benjamin Moore dealer. Not all but most their stores stock BM product lines. 

Vista is also California manufactured. Support local businesses!

....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Another thing that is cool.about vista is they are now a authorized Benjamin Moore dealer. Not all but most their stores stock BM product lines.
> 
> Vista is also California manufactured. Support local businesses!
> 
> ....


Do you have Miller paint out your way too? 

I'm so jealous that you guys have good local paint manufacturers to buy from.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Do you have Miller paint out your way too?
> 
> I'm so jealous that you guys have good local paint manufacturers to buy from.


No millier paint in my region

....


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Acribond is their 100% acrylic solid body stain. It is their production exterior flat finish product used on tract and commercial building. It is comparable to SW Acristain. It has a dead flat finish.
> 
> ....


Really? 

I don't use very much, if any of their stuff. Their website is crap, you just get to look at data pages. But on the spec part, they have "premium plus" which state Acribond is the top of the line and Acriglo is the "premium" I see now they don't list Acriglo or Duracoat as premium plus for wood? 

I do like that they sell BM products rather than the one store 20 miles away from me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't understand your question, I have been a avid vista paint applicator for ove a decade now. Here is a lil history. 

Being in a managerial position of a painting company who painted solely for tract communities/builders. 90% of our product was vista paint. We used acribond for exterior wood, iv30 for interior flat wall, coverall semi gloss for interior, protect for exterior garage doors and entry doors. 

Acribond is a great product, so is sw acristain aka Old Quaker Acristain. They both are a heavy body solid stain. They both are a premium for the products they are, a solid body stain. Not to be comparied with superpaint or DE evershield. And if your vista rep told you it is, you have misinformed. Duratone is more simulure to superpaint and evershield. We have painted hundreds if not thousands of homes with these products. I know them well. They both have preformed well. Typically painters go with acribond because of price. I go with duratone on residential repaints because it has a higher build, with more elasticity than acribond. The product data pages will confirm this. 

As far as the website, I don't know what else you would need other than the msds and pds. That's all I go looking for with any manufacture. I think their website is simple and to the point. SW and Frazee are the worst imo.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a screen shot of both, acribond and duratone, acribond being premium, duratone being premium plus 

















....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Really?
> 
> I don't use very much, if any of their stuff. Their website is crap, you just get to look at data pages. But on the spec part, they have "premium plus" which state Acribond is the top of the line and Acriglo is the "premium" I see now they don't list Acriglo or Duracoat as premium plus for wood?
> 
> I do like that they sell BM products rather than the one store 20 miles away from me.


Duracoat sucks, we use to use it for interior custom colors. It is just a cheaper version of duratone, don't confuse it it with duratone

....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Another thing that is cool.about vista is they are now a authorized Benjamin Moore dealer. Not all but most their stores stock BM product lines.
> Vista is also California manufactured. Support local businesses!
> ....





Rbriggs82 said:


> Do you have Miller paint out your way too?
> I'm so jealous that you guys have good local paint manufacturers to buy from.



I've never seen Vista up here in our area. I think it's mainly down in Cali.

We also have another regional paint company up here in the Northwest and Alaska called _Rodda_. I personally think it's crap.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RH said:


> I've never seen Vista up here in our area. I think it's mainly down in Cali.
> 
> We also have another regional paint company up here in the Northwest and Alaska called Rodda. I personally think it's crap.


I don't know what this had to do with vista paint. Vista paint has qualified products that stand up to the test of longevity and superiority. They stand behind their product, I have seen them back it up even when it wasn't their issue. They are a company who will have your back. I have personally experienced this. I would trust them over SW or BM anyday.

....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't know what this had to do with vista paint. Vista paint has qualified products that stand up to the test of longevity and superiority. They stand behind their product, I have seen them back it up even when it wasn't their issue. They are a company who will have your back. I have personally experienced this. I wouldbtrust them over SW or BM anyday. I have had both vice president Joe Wittenberg and previous vp Garry Davis as well as their chemist Hamid on complex projects.
> I don't think you could have anyone other than a rep maybe a district manager from SW or BM be that attentive.
> 
> ....


Uhhh... I wasn't knocking it at all. I was just commenting that we don't have it available to us up here as was asked in the thread's OP. Actually, I was mainly responding to Ryan's comment about us being fortunate to have regional companies we like to use.

_Vista_ sounds like the same type of quality outfit for you that I feel _Miller_ is for us up here.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

No biggie, I just don't see the comparison of your post. I don't know miller or rodda what ever its called, so I woyldnt comment if the thread was titled either of those. But cool bro!

....


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

READY TO ROLL said:


> For painters out west, what do you think of Vista Paint? Is Acri-glo 2800 exterior flat good enough for exterior stucco and woodwork? It's 100% acrylic. Have you had any exp with Vista Paints? In the past I have used mostly Dunn Edwards but I'm thinking of trying out Vista because there is a store near me.


Vista paint is good before I discovered Kelley Moore paint vista was all I used, and it does a good job, plus its priced very well I would still use vista over sw any day


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Acribond is their 100% acrylic solid body stain. It is their production exterior flat finish product used on tract and commercial building. It is comparable to SW Acristain. It has a dead flat finish.
> 
> Acriglo line is their 2nd best line. Its a decent line. Comparable to DE Sparta series.
> 
> ...


I wrote all this info down. Thanks.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Kelly Moore kicks azz


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

I feel confident going with Vista after reading all this info.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

RH said:


> I've never seen Vista up here in our area. I think it's mainly down in Cali.


At least when I lived out west Vista was a regional thing in Cali, Nevada, and Arizona.

Those were (as far as I know and at the time I lived out there) the only states where it was available.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Bender said:


> Kelly Moore kicks azz


We had one Kelly Moore location, vista bought that one

....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*Store*



ewingpainting.net said:


> We had one Kelly Moore location, vista bought that one
> 
> ....


Gabe is that the 1 at I 10 and Redlands in Berdo?:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Duracoat sucks, we use to use it for interior custom colors. It is just a cheaper version of duratone, don't confuse it it with duratone
> 
> ....


Sorry, meant Duratone. I was just commenting on the spec guide, that Duratone is not mentioned as a premium plus product except on the data page. If I knew nothing about Vista paint, and went to the website to find the best product for exterior wood, Acribond is what is specd? Must be a mistake on their part for not adding in the others.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

robladd said:


> Gabe is that the 1 at I 10 and Redlands in Berdo?:thumbsup:


Hemet,, Kelly. Moore is no longer in southern California

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Sorry, meant Duratone. I was just commenting on the spec guide, that Duratone is not mentioned as a premium plus product except on the data page. If I knew nothing about Vista paint, and went to the website to find the best product for exterior wood, Acribond is what is specd? Must be a mistake on their part for not adding in the others.


Did you see my screen shots in post 10, it describes duratone as pp, and acribond as p. I'm not seeing what you see.

....


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

I will try out Duratone for exterior wood and stucco, and carefree for everything else.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

READY TO ROLL said:


> I will try out Duratone for exterior wood and stucco, and carefree for everything else.


It's a good choice, I'm sure you will be happy. also primzall is a excellent primer, outstanding addhesion, great for stain blocking. Another product from vista that can't be comparied. SW will tell you their problock but its not even close. If you prime stucco go with terminator2.

....


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It's a good choice, I'm sure you will be happy. also primzall is a excellent primer, outstanding addhesion, great for stain blocking. Another product from vista that can't be comparied. SW will tell you their problock but its not even close. If you prime stucco go with terminator2.
> 
> ....


Thanks for the Help.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I used Carefree today, in SG. I use alot of SW Solo, so I thought this would be a good test. Was painting hallway trim. Old house 1920's?, lots of moulding, not typical tract stuff. Anyway, I was coating over a medium peach color, with OW144, barely there. It's basically white, and Vista white is bright like Behr, not like SW which is more blue/grey. Coverage not so great, two coats and still needs a little work. The finish :thumbsup:, fantastic. The SG was so shiny though, had to switch to EG for second coat. Thought that would give me better hide, but did not help. The finish is really smooth, I like it. I know Solo would have covered in two, but the SG sheen is not as smooth. It was $21/gal so not complaining.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The only time I've had coverage issues with carefree is when water was added. Other than that it hass been a 2 coat finish that has preformed well for me. I'm not sure if solo is comparable, but solo is what we used for k&bs and doors on tract work. It was a Old Quaker product. Sw has reformulated since then, beefing it up to a interior and exterior product that can be used for metal too.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually I'm thinking of isogloss,, solo we used for garage doors. It was a exterior reformulated to int and ext low voc

....


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I did add some XIM reducer as it has been very humid in San Diego. Not much, I was unsure of how quick this stuff would dry.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I did add some XIM reducer as it has been very humid in San Diego. Not much, I was unsure of how quick this stuff would dry.


It has pretty good open time, you still want to lay it on fast. 

....


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The only time I've had coverage issues with carefree is when water was added. Other than that it hass been a 2 coat finish that has preformed well for me. I'm not sure if solo is comparable, but solo is what we used for k&bs and doors on tract work. It was a Old Quaker product. Sw has reformulated since then, beefing it up to a interior and exterior product that can be used for metal too.
> 
> ....


What would be a good paint from vista to repaint acoustic ceilings? I have read on this forum that some painters use some of the cheaper products at Home Depot or Lowes for ceilings and it turned out well. What do ya think?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Vpro is vista new cheap flat, I use it for ceilings, if you want to bump it up go with coverall flat. Their unicoat, breezwall and iv30 is their production flat wall, but only come in stock white colors. Iv30 and unicoat is a 2 gallon cut. Any of these products are good for ceilings and are a dead flat. It will most likely depend on what your store has in stock. 

Do you have a rep?

....


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Vpro is vista new cheap flat, I use it for ceilings, if you want to bump it up go with coverall flat. Their unicoat, breezwall and iv30 is their production flat wall, but only come in stock white colors. Iv30 and unicoat is a 2 gallon cut. Any of these products are good for ceilings and are a dead flat. It will most likely depend on what your store has in stock.
> 
> Do you have a rep?
> 
> ....


Appreciate it. No, I don't have a rep at vista.


----------



## Debi (May 27, 2021)

READY TO ROLL said:


> For painters out west, what do you think of Vista Paint? Is Acri-glo 2800 exterior flat good enough for exterior stucco and woodwork? It's 100% acrylic. Have you had any exp with Vista Paints? In the past I have used mostly Dunn Edwards but I'm thinking of trying out Vista because there is a store near me.





READY TO ROLL said:


> For painters out west, what do you think of Vista Paint? Is Acri-glo 2800 exterior flat good enough for exterior stucco and woodwork? It's 100% acrylic. Have you had any exp with Vista Paints? In the past I have used mostly Dunn Edwards but I'm thinking of trying out Vista because there is a store near me.


I worked for vista paint for 15 years love there paint. Still use it in my own home. Carefree love it


----------

